# Dandruff?



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

I gave Jumpin' Jack Flash here a bath yesterday. He was GREAT. He even kept his chill when I fired up the dryer.
We went out in the yard to brush out in the sun, and I noticed he had very, very tiny flakes of dandruff all over. :dontknow:
I've never noticed it on him before. We had a good long brushing session (he likes being brushed..hallelujah...).
But I'm wondering if it's something y'all have dealt with, and how.
I've heard food allergies can bring about dandruff.
He doesn't seem itchy at all.
He eats California Natural Lamb/rice, and we usually make a 'poodle stew' of beef or chicken and carrots/celery/broccoli/squash, or whatever good vegitables are handy. Rawhide chews, lamb/rice jerky for treats, milk bones...
I dunno... all seems pretty straight forward...

Advice?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I used to have a Keeshound that was flaky until I started using Sulfadene shampoo, but your guy is a poodle. I don't know if that kind of shampoo is good for poodle hair plus most dogs don't need conditioner after the shampoo and poodles do. You have to rinse it out really well. 

You shouldn't use dog shampoo on poodles because they have hair, not fur, and dog shampoo is too harsh for them (could cause flaking?). Did you use human curly hair or poodle specific shampoo AND conditioner last bath? I use human Pantene or Herbal Essences for curly hair shampoo and conditioner on my spoo and her hair/skin looks great. 

He looks terrific all clean and sparkly. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Indeed I did: Prell shampoo, and mane and tail conditioner. I assume he was flaky before the bath.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> You shouldn't use dog shampoo on poodles because they have hair, not fur, and dog shampoo is too harsh for them (could cause flaking?). Did you use human curly hair or poodle specific shampoo AND conditioner last bath? I use human Pantene or Herbal Essences for curly hair shampoo and conditioner on my spoo and her hair/skin looks great.
> 
> He looks terrific all clean and sparkly. Maybe someone else can help.


I am not sure what you are talking about, but I (and countless other poodle owners) use dog shampoo on my poodle and it works just fine. 

If you bathe often, it's beneficial to use a moisturizing and/or very mild shampoo to avoid drying the skin. I use a moisturizing shampoo and bathe my dog every other week. He does not have dry skin or dandruff.

I also supplement my dog's meals with salmon oil, which can be helpful for dry skin and just for good health in general, so it couldn't hurt to try that.

If your dog's skin has an odd odor, or seems painful or itchy, I would suggest a visit to the vet.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Human shampoo is much stronger than dog shampoo and can cause dandruff. I am a believer that you should only use dog (or horse) shampoo. I would suggest you get a medicated oatmeal shampoo. I have had good results with EZ Groom. You leave the shampoo on for 10 min and it helps lots. Soothes and gets rid of flakes. Oatmeal helps balance the PH of the skin which can be off if you find dandruff. Most brands will do what you need so dont worry too much about which one is best. People conditioner is ok. But I find it softens the coat way too much and in a show coat will cause matts to form easier. It's great for pet trims as they smell nice and are super soft and cuddly. 

Oil in the food is a good suggestion. Helps with skin condition. Good luck


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

:curl-lip:

LOL. 
I'll continue to use human shampoo for curly hair. It is very high in moisturizers compared to regular human shampoo. I have curly hair myself and never use regular human shampoo, only the curly kind or my hair is just a dried up mess. Maybe you are thinking of regular human shampoo as being harsh?

I have always used human curly hair shampoo on my poodles and dog shampoo on the other dogs. Maybe the Prell was too drying since it is regular shampoo? 

Since other people think dog shampoo is okay, you could try the sulfadene dog shampoo next time. It worked really well for my Keeshound's flaky skin. You could also try head and shoulders for humans.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I also use "dog" shampoo (why can't they make one that's poodle specific anyway), and haven't experienced dandruff. I try and use ones that are natural and don't contain any harsh additives, etc. Tropiclean is a good line (love their SPA products) as is Isle of Dogs. I think human products are the wrong pH or whatever. 

I give mine flax and/or salmon oil and that seems to do wonders. You can give them canned (rinsed) Jack Mackerel too as that's high in EFAs.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess I should have expected opposing suggestions! 

I've used oatmeal shampoo on my dogs before, with good results when they were itchy. I don't bathe these guys often, it's too much work, and it just dries them out. They're not itchy at all, and everything else is quite normal. I don't think I'd use human dandruff shampoo, it's kinda strong. I'd leave that as a vet recommended solution if it doesn't resolve with another bath and the oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> :curl-lip:
> 
> LOL.
> I'll continue to use human shampoo for curly hair. It is very high in moisturizers compared to regular human shampoo. I have curly hair myself and never use regular human shampoo, only the curly kind or my hair is just a dried up mess. Maybe you are thinking of regular human shampoo as being harsh?
> ...


That is fine that you choose to use human shampoo on your own dogs, you are not the first. But it would have been better for you to phrase that this is what you prefer to do with your own poodles and not a blanket statement that poodles must never be bathed with dog shampoo... that's just misinformation.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*Super Poo*

I have used Super Poo (Really, that's what it's called) for a few years and am happy with the results. My son even steals it for himself, lol. This is a Horse shampoo. No dander here ... but he does tend to graze a bit


----------

